# Anyone Want To Help With A Small Project?



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

I am thinking of satellite to satellite communications, more info soon!


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Small project? Can you even buy a satellite for less than a quarter of a billion dollars these days?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

AntAltMike said:


> Small project? Can you even buy a satellite for less than a quarter of a billion dollars these days?


Yes, but im not talking space. Small Fta Satellites (NON SPACE)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Are you thinking balloons or drones?


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

James Long said:


> Are you thinking balloons or drones?


Nope, satellites pointed to other satellites.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tylorert said:


> Nope, satellites pointed to other satellites.


Satellites but not space, balloons or drones? Please be clear in what you are talking about.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Pointing a satellite to another satellite on the ground


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

tylorert said:


> Nope, satellites pointed to other satellites.


Can't wait to see this explained.
How is your satellite dish going to communicate with your other satellite dish without them pointing directly at each other?
And with all kinds of obstructions what would be the point?
Satellite to Satellite is how you get your Dish and Directv service.
Cable too.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You would also probably need a license from the FCC to transmit any radio frequency... It could not interfere with any ground base service such as fire, police, radio, TV, business band, ETC 
You also need to spell out the difference between SATELLITE and satellite dishes..


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Troch2002 said:


> Can't wait to see this explained.
> How is your satellite dish going to communicate with your other satellite dish without them pointing directly at each other?
> And with all kinds of obstructions what would be the point?
> Satellite to Satellite is how you get your Dish and Directv service.
> Cable too.


exactly how id do it


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh ... a point to point GROUND network.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_Canopy

Call it the right thing and it is easy to understand.
Why you asked the question in a FTA satellite forum is harder to understand.

Not all dishes are satellite dishes. Satellite dishes are not satellites, they are dishes.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

James Long said:


> Oh ... a point to point GROUND network.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_Canopy
> 
> Call it the right thing and it is easy to understand.
> ...


Correct BUT with an LNB


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

tylorert said:


> Pointing a satellite to another satellite on the ground





James Long said:


> Oh ... a point to point GROUND network.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_CanopyCall it the right thing and it is easy to understand.Why you asked the question in a FTA satellite forum is harder to understand.Not all dishes are satellite dishes. Satellite dishes are not satellites, they are dishes.


Thanks James for clearing up what the TS is talking about. "sat to sat, but on the ground" had me totally confused.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

trh said:


> Thanks James for clearing up what the TS is talking about. "sat to sat, but on the ground" had me totally confused.


TS?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

tylorert said:


> TS?


TS = Topic Starter.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tylorert said:


> Correct BUT with an LNB


Something needs to transmit.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

LNB out, LNB in


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

tylorert said:


> LNB out, LNB in


LNB is Low Noise Block Feed It receives the signal and sends it to the receiver.
Wikipedia search for LNB. "A low-noise block downconverter (LNB) is the receiving device mounted on satellite dishes used for satellite TV reception.." If you want to learn more the article is 11 pages long.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The good news is that if one points two receive only dishes at each other it doesn't violate any FCC rules.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

RBA said:


> LNB is Low Noise Block Feed It receives the signal and sends it to the receiver.
> Wikipedia search for LNB. "A low-noise block downconverter (LNB) is the receiving device mounted on satellite dishes used for satellite TV reception.." If you want to learn more the article is 11 pages long.


A LNB Sender and a LNB receiver Just for CB transmit or some signal


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> The good news is that if one points two receive only dishes at each other it doesn't violate any FCC rules.


Actually, there was a bizarre licensing authorization that DirecTV had for temporary use of what I think was a Canadian geosynchronous slot (does 72 degrees ring a bell, or maybe it was at 95: I'm getting old) that limited the number of receivers they could activate, so activating too many was technically a violation whether they were pointed to receive any particular signal or not. I think the motivation was to preclude DirecTV from developing any equitable grounds via "adverse possession" to try to legally expropriate that bandwidth for future, permanent or enduring use.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AntAltMike said:


> Actually, there was a bizarre licensing authorization that DirecTV had for temporary use of what I think was a Canadian geosynchronous slot ...


Yes. DISH has the same authorization for their current use of 72.7 (Canada), 77 (Mexico) and 129 (Canada). But that is an authorization required to receive signals from those satellite slots. No authorization is needed to point a receive only dish at another receive only satellite dish.

There is a list of satellite locations that can be received from the US without specific authorization. The Canadian and Mexican DBS locations are not on that list. (So yes, there is a US law that is violated if you attempt to receive Canadian DBS service in the US ... but it is an obscure law.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tylorert said:


> A LNB Sender and a LNB receiver Just for CB transmit or some signal


If you can find a "LNB Sender" let us know. All LNBs I have seen and can find are receive only devices.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

James Long said:


> If you can find a "LNB Sender" let us know. All LNBs I have seen and can find are receive only devices.


Hughesnet LNB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tylorert said:


> Hughesnet LNB


Hughesnet uses an LNB to RECEIVE signals and a BUC to TRANSMIT signals.

Such use is regulated by the FCC ... pointing a BUC at an LNB would be pointless (different frequencies used) as well as against FCC rules.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

Any word on the small project?


----------

